# Rabbit heat pad



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm worried about my bunny being outside when it's so cold! My auntie used to put one of these in with her rabbit to keep his toes warm.

Pet Shop Online Pet Store - SnuggleSafe

Just wondering if it's a good idea considering how rabbits can overheat??

x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

As long as she has plenty of bedding she'll be ok, is her hutch going in your shed? That would help. This is why i have two buns together so they can snuggle up together  but yeh a heat pad is a great idea, as long as she can move away from it she wont overheat


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah shes in the shed now, I've left the hutch open so she can hop in and out all day when she wants to, it's a brand new shed so its all secure. I just tuck her in at night and close the hutch so she's all cosy.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bolton Babe said:


> Yeah shes in the shed now, I've left the hutch open so she can hop in and out all day when she wants to, it's a brand new shed so its all secure. I just tuck her in at night and close the hutch so she's all cosy.


Thats great, mine also have a fluffy bed each to snuggle into, my pair in the hutch/run have it in their sleeping area where they dont wee/poo so it stays clean


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thats great, mine also have a fluffy bed each to snuggle into, my pair in the hutch/run have it in their sleeping area where they dont wee/poo so it stays clean


I saw those in [email protected] but i thought they were only for house bunny's. I'm gonna try and get her to use a litter tray in the corner of the shed so when she is used to that I might get her one of those too. 

At the minute though i think she is a bit wary of coming out of her hutch, i dont think she got let out much at her previous abode, I think its a novelty that she can actually stand upright!!!!


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

My bun has one, she's not in a shed, just outside. Every morning she's snuggled up in her hay sitting on the pad. She is able to move away from it whenever she likes aswell.


----------



## Bolton Babe (Feb 2, 2009)

penny2607 said:


> My bun has one, she's not in a shed, just outside. Every morning she's snuggled up in her hay sitting on the pad. She is able to move away from it whenever she likes aswell.


Does she chew it or anything? How do you know if you've got it at a nice temperature? Just by touch?


----------



## penny2607 (Aug 31, 2008)

No, she doesn't chew it, just sorts her hay out and snuggles down on it.

Heat wise, it comes with heating instructions for the different watts of microwaves so you just put it in for the recommended time stated


----------

